# Sticky  Welcome to the NFAA Professional Archers Forum



## jonabxring

*Thanks*

Welcome Dianne Watson and thank you Recordkeeper. Will I simply be able to browse and read what's going on or may I ask a question? I am not a professional, but desire to know more about becoming one.


----------



## RecordKeeper

jonabxring said:


> Welcome Dianne Watson and thank you Recordkeeper. Will I simply be able to browse and read what's going on or may I ask a question? I am not a professional, but desire to know more about becoming one.


The forum is open to all. The pros are the hosts, and the rest of us are the guests! But yes, you are absolutely welcome to interact with the hosts of this forum!


----------



## Diane Watson

Awesome RK...Thank you!


----------



## RecordKeeper

Diane Watson said:


> Awesome RK...Thank you!


You're very welcome Diane. And thank you for all you do for archery, and for the professional archers. It's an honor to have you join our moderator team!


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X

*This is GREAT!*

Thanks to RK and Diane for all they do for archery. Looks to me like there are some good ideas being generated. I'm all for it.

Kendall


----------



## RecordKeeper

60Xbulldog60X said:


> Thanks to RK and Diane for all they do for archery. Looks to me like there are some good ideas being generated. I'm all for it.
> 
> Kendall


Thanks Kendall. It was really great to finally meet you and Tim in Vegas last week!


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X

Recordkeeper said:


> Thanks Kendall. It was really great to finally meet you and Tim in Vegas last week!


Likewise RK


----------



## Hutnicks

Recordkeeper said:


> This forum is for professional archers. Everyone is welcome in this forum, but it is for professional archers and all others are guests. If you are a guest in this forum, please be a gracious guest.
> 
> Diane Watson has agreed to moderate this forum. All ArcheryTalk.com rules apply to this forum, and Ms. Watson may also create additional rules or restrictions.
> 
> Please note that professional behavior is required in this forum. This means courteousy at all times. Bashing is strictly prohibited in this forum, and will absolutely not be tolerated. If you act inappropriately in this forum, you will be blocked immediately.
> 
> Please join me in welcoming Diane Watson and all professional archers to this new forum!
> 
> RK


I think this is an excellent idea, good move AT. Diane thanks for taking on the responsibility. And please do be aggressive I foresee some good info being posted in here.


----------



## rcgerchow

What a great idea, since I have made so many changes in my shooting (almost like starting over) and struggling it will be nice to lurk around and get some bits and pieces of info. Thank you all so much.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Welcome aboard, Diane,
and thank you.


----------



## itchyfinger

I'll take all the info I can get! I look forward to lurking here!


----------



## Rchr

This should be interesting.


----------



## The Swami

Thanks RK and Diane!!

I think this is a good idea.


----------



## IGluIt4U

The Swami said:


> Thanks RK and Diane!!
> 
> I think this is a good idea.


:set1_signs009::set1_signs009:

Great idea... Welcome aboard Diane, glad to have you helping out. :thumb: :tea:


----------



## Man-n-Pink

Welcome Diane


Maybe I can pick up a few pointers from this forum


----------



## pintojk

*glad to see the new forum .....*



Recordkeeper said:


> You're very welcome Diane. And thank you for all you do for archery, and for the professional archers. It's an honor to have you join our moderator team!


welcome aboard Diane


----------



## mdbowhunter

Great idea RK and welcome Diane. 

I hope this forum encourages Pros to weigh in who have been skeptical in the past to post here on AT. I look forward to hearing what they have to say. :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet

This is great congrats Diane and AT....

and welcome BACK to all the PROs that have been away for so long....to the new members and to the ones that never left.:darkbeer:


----------



## Jeff Heeg

Hey RK nice job!!! Thanks for the great work. 

Swami
I’m glad we were able to shoot together on Sun. It was great meeting you. And you’re more then welcome to stand on the line with this south paw any day. Take Care :tongue:

Later


----------



## The Swami

Jeff Heeg said:


> Hey RK nice job!!! Thanks for the great work.
> 
> Swami
> I’m glad we were able to shoot together on Sun. It was great meeting you. And you’re more then welcome to stand on the line with this south paw any day. Take Care :tongue:
> 
> Later


Yes, I had an absolute blast shooting with you in Vegas as well as with your Redding partner the first two days.  You Jeffs are alright by me. 

Me and Mr. Heeg were having so much fun on the line, we had to be told by the judges to step off after time expired. 

Mr. Button and Mr. Heeg are my kind of NFAA Pro. Keep up all your good work guys.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

60Xbulldog60X said:


> Thanks to RK and Diane for all they do for archery. Looks to me like there are some good ideas being generated. I'm all for it.
> 
> Kendall


I agree 100%! Thanks to both of you!! This is a great addition to AT!!!:wink:


----------



## SLash

*Good Luck.......*

Good luck Diane, That's a pretty big dog you've got by the tail, hang on tight.:wink:

SLash


----------



## drw1210

Diane Watson said:


> Awesome RK...Thank you!



Hello Diane ,
Glad have this avalible to us who want to become pro or thinking of it, I will definetly be using this one.

Drw1210:set1_applaud:


----------



## featherlite

*Welcome Diane*

Well Rk I would like to thank you both for what you both do for this sport up front and behind the scenes. Keep up the good work and hope to see you all soon. Rex :thumbs_up


----------



## SteveK

*Well done*



Diane Watson said:


> Awesome RK...Thank you!


Hi Diane, keep up the good work and I hope to see you at the IFAA worlds in Yankton in June and the NAFAC in Florida.

Steve K


----------



## brtesite

joe has always been a class guy & a very good shooter


----------



## SLICKSHAFT

What's the official - NFAA web site? anyone? like to see schedules, etc...


----------



## Skeeterbait

have a look here 
http://nfaa-archery.org/


----------



## SLICKSHAFT

Quess i'd like to find nfaa- group in state of michigan. I'll check out the site you posted. Thanks.


----------



## FV Chuck

It was suggested I update this thread...probably should have done it quite some time ago...apologies

Pro Chair
Chuck Cooley
607-343-8990
[email protected]

If you use Facebook there is a NFAA Pro Page, you'll have to ask to be in it and if your a Pro I'll do it. You can find it here:
-Facebook Pro Page-
http://www.facebook.com/groups/NFAAProArchers/

If you are a Pro - PLEASE PLEASE update your contact info so I can send group emails and texts for important topics etc..
The service is free, as if you were receiving a text from any other person you know, for most that means free.
Follow this link to do that PLEASE! it's important...
-Online sign up- 
http://itextusa.biz/onlineSignup/ProArcher/Pro

Optionally you can sent a text message from your cell phone to sign up for these priority updates and messages
-Text to sign up-
Text the word Proarcher to 96362

Thanks-

See you on the line,
Chuck


----------



## NoviceAddicted

*Shot sequence finishing*

61 years, amateur, been doing archery 3 years. I hope this is ok to put in this forum? For field archery, I'm using a 3/64 target peep, 8X magnification lens with dot, and no clarifier with sight bar midrange, thinking balance between torque, feel of bow in hand and sight picture. I also use hing release with no click at this time. I have gotten used to this and enjoy shooting like this. I also at times just seem to fight for every point. My question is about the very last part of my shot sequence, because I would like to decide what to do on each target at different distances. At the closer targets 20 yards and in after I center my scope and dot (acquiring target center and aiming) and then just pull, pull pull for last part of shot which seems to be working. For other targets 25 yards to 60 or 65 yards I'm torn between the last part of my sequence being pull, pull, pull or aim, aim aim, depending on any issues in form breakdown, and where my first arrow hits. I do try and be disciplined in letting down but not always easy. For 70 yard and 80 yard I may frame target or whatever, but my whole point being I'm basically going by instinct of how can I score as many points on this target right now on some targets. I would like to define some methods of last part of shot sequence for each target regardless of whether they are different for some targets or all the same. This way I'm hoping I can choose, remember, and develop confidence in my choice or choices instead of winging it on some targets. Thanks for any help.


----------

